# I am an Evolutionary Specialist and I am Tired of Defending my Profession to Idiots.



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

sofort99 said:


> This from somebody that started a post with a title that implies you believe anyone that disagrees with you is an idiot?
> 
> Respect for opinions is a two way street. The only respect for opinions you seem to have is for your own.


^this.

Although I believe in evolution, I do not consider people with different view points to be "idiots."


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the interwebz.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

Eerie said:


> ^this.
> 
> Although I believe in evolution, I do not consider people with different view points to be "idiots."


 
I don't want to say I'm as judgemental as that title came off, but I am pretty damned judgemental, and I definitely think it takes some pretty agressive ignorance to say evolution is not real. I would respect this opinion more if it came with facts and figures or any rational ideas to back it up. Usually, it does not. Especially since all the evidence I know of points to evolution as a fact. 

If it makes any difference, I can assure you all of the people I have actively argued this with _are_ in fact idiots. But I'm open to the idea that there are people out there who are not idiots who have this belief. I just haven't witnessed that yet.


----------



## Blocklos (Feb 22, 2011)

So you specialize in evolution??? How are we coming along? 

I understand your frustration. It will only get worse. I share similar orientation in terms of belief and when you walk down the middle of the road, so to speak, you just end up getting hit by cars going both directions. Many will see red because you believe in evolution, most of the remaining group will see red because you believe in God. It's a nasty place to live, but its the only place that makes sense to me personally. 

Let good sense be your compass and let ignorance sit in it's pit and hiss. Whether it comes from one side or the other, and it will come from both.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I myself am a heavy believer but i am very scientific in how i approach these topics, i try to bring science and my faith into balance on some of these topics but it's still quite difficult ^^'. I've read a bit for both sides but i've still a ways to go

But evolution is definately pretty easy to see at least in some form, especially in fruit flies. Also i believe humans are no longer **** sapiens but rather **** sapiens sapiens (Hss). So in terms of evolution i just dont really care which side is right because it won't affect my personal faith ^^.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Every smart person knows dinosaur bones were put here to test our faith.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

Blocklos said:


> So you specialize in evolution??? How are we coming along?
> 
> I understand your frustration. It will only get worse. I share similar orientation in terms of belief and when you walk down the middle of the road, so to speak, you just end up getting hit by cars going both directions. Many will see red because you believe in evolution, most of the remaining group will see red because you believe in God. It's a nasty place to live, but its the only place that makes sense to me personally.
> 
> Let good sense be your compass and let ignorance sit in it's pit and hiss. Whether it comes from one side or the other, and it will come from both.


This is sadly true :/

I do take a special interest in evolution and this is what I feel my career is really about. My main interest in paleontology is the transition from Dinosauria to Aves. I guess you could say dinosaurs are the means to and end. They just happen to be really cool in the process.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

La Belle Dame Sans Merci said:


> I don't want to say I'm as judgemental as that title came off, but I am pretty damned judgemental, and I definitely think it takes some pretty agressive ignorance to say evolution is not real. I would respect this opinion more if it came with facts and figures or any rational ideas to back it up. Usually, it does not. Especially since all the evidence I know of points to evolution as a fact.
> 
> If it makes any difference, I can assure you all of the people I have actively argued this with _are_ in fact idiots. But I'm open to the idea that there are people out there who are not idiots who have this belief. I just haven't witnessed that yet.


At least you stand in esteemed scientific company.

In fact, you are right there with Galileo, who poured scathing ridicule on the idiots and simpletons who refused to allow him to teach the "scientific fact" that the universe revolves around the sun.

Funny thing is, all they wanted was for him to teach it as a theory...


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> First, I would say your general holier than thou


 Don't you mean *un*holier than thou? 9.9


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

sofort99 said:


> Funny thing is, all they wanted was for him to teach it as a theory...


A theory is the highest form of statement within the scientific community based on facts. Evolution is both fact and theory. If facts are later presented that can be used to form a different theory, then there would be reason to argue against it.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

DDrokenss said:


> A theory is the highest form of statement within the scientific community based on facts. Evolution is both fact and theory. If facts are later presented that can be used to form a different theory, then there would be reason to argue against it.


My usage of theory juxtaposed with my usage of "scientific fact" makes it obvious I am using the colloquial meaning, as is appropriate on an open forum filled with dilettantes, as opposed to a mailing list filled with researchers... reasoning I am sure will neither satisfy or suppress a pedant.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

You must have 500 posts before you can be right

-Will


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

sofort99 said:


> My usage of theory juxtaposed with my usage of "scientific fact" makes it obvious I am using the colloquial meaning, as is appropriate on an open forum filled with dilettantes, as opposed to a mailing list filled with researchers... reasoning I am sure will neither satisfy or suppress a pedant.


If we're talking science, then I find it appropriate to use the scientific definition of the word theory, which you hardly have to be a pedant or researcher to understand. The reason I brought up the scientific definition of the word is because it's the definition that makes sense with evolution. Evolution does have a mass of evidence, so why should it be explained as a non-scientific theory?

In your definition of theory, how would that contrast with "scientific fact"? Would a theory be an idea with no evidence supporting it? How would it have been different for Galileo to have taught that the Earth revolved around the sun as a theory, as apposed to fact?


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

TARZAN said:


> You must have 500 posts before you can be right
> 
> -Will


I'm more right that you.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Well obviously

-Will


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

@La Belle Dame Sans Merci

You remind me of my science teacher, oh sweet love <3 I have this weird "dote upon" crush for teachers... :blushed:

Keep it a secret, but until fairly recently I didn't know that some people rejected evolution. It left a big gaping hole in the middle of my head. Similar to that time in preschool where someone rejected the Big Bang Theory in favor of religion. I remember thinking in preschool "God made the Big Bang, duhh... *shakes head* it's only logical." I don't know how I came to knowledge of the big bang theory at that age, but I did. (It could have been the Montessori school.) 

**Disclaimer:* The Big Bang + God theory was my belief in _preschool_. Don't hold me to it.


----------



## tgniewek (Jun 12, 2011)

Why would there even need to be conversation on this? Evolution is real. Anyone who says otherwise is ignorant. Why would you let someone's ignorance spark a conversation that you know will result in your great anger? Try laughing it off next time. It's pretty funny when you analyze why others are stupid *internally*. It gives you an upper hand when you don't feel the need to make it verbal!


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

tgniewek said:


> Why would there even need to be conversation on this? Evolution is real. Anyone who says otherwise is ignorant. Why would you let someone's ignorance spark a conversation that you know will result in your great anger? Try laughing it off next time. It's pretty funny when you analyze why others are stupid *internally*. It gives you an upper hand when you don't feel the need to make it verbal!


I think this has to do with me being a Feeler as opposed to a Thinker but I get where you're coming from.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

sofort99 said:


> My usage of theory juxtaposed with my usage of "scientific fact" makes it obvious I am using the colloquial meaning, as is appropriate on an open forum filled with dilettantes, as opposed to a mailing list filled with researchers... reasoning I am sure will neither satisfy or suppress a pedant.


 
Good idea. Talk to idiots like idiots. Obviously we're all morons here. Hence why we're all looking at the science forum and speaking in complete sentences.

Your logic is poo. Seriously.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

I have serious issues with the "all opinions are equally valid and deserve equal respect" attitude so prevalent today. Maybe when you're in the lunchroom having a casual conversation/debate with friends or coworkers, but in an educational setting, or reporting in the media? When people suggest that the Theory of Evolution is "just a theory" (in utter ignorance as to the meaning "theory" has in the scientific community, and to scientific method in general for that matter), and has equal weight with other "theories" such as "god made the the world 6000 years ago and Adam rode dinosaurs in the garden of Eden", and that both sides of the "debate" deserve equal time and treatment, regardless of what they personally believe, I feel like a 20 megaton nuclear warhead is detonating inside my skull. It's completely ludicrous.


----------

